# How the heck do I tell the gravid spot?



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, how do I tell the gravid spot on these fish?

My swordtails have black blotches all on the second half of their bodies, including the area where the gravid spots are supposed to be. Also my guppies have half-black bodies. They've all had a bunch of fry and each time I've never even been able to tell the mother!

Is there anyway to tell if the gravid spot says birth or not?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the same problem with a couple of my fish too as they have dark bodies near the gravid spot.
however the female will look pretty much square before giving birth and if you look at her from the top down her sides will bulge out. Fish that have just given birth are usually flat along the bottom of their stomachs so with careful observation you should be able to tell which one delivered.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

mousey is corect. My fish do not show the gravid spot. I just can tell by the size of her. If you have a fish that was large sudenly become skiny she had the fry.


----------

